# Tour de Arrowhead



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

Anyone looking at this ride for late August? How bad are the climbs? I've only driven up to Arrowhead ever and there was no ride map available that I could find on their site.


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

Sorry the ride is Tour de Lake Arrowhead. Looks like a great challenge.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks like fun. Lake Arrowhead is prob my favorite place to ride.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

I just re-red your post and saw you asked about the climbs. I'm not sure what they will be like as I also could not find a ride map. 

From my experiences, I know that around the lake it's very flat, little to no traffic, with great weather and even greater views. 

But if you go on the roads just outside of the lake there are some mean hills. But they have the best views which take your mind off your legs yelling at you.


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

Brandon, I was just up in Arrowhead this past weekend. The climbs in the surrounding areas are pretty gnarly. The views are unbeatable which will help take the mind off the intense workout as you said, and probably help tune out the roaring traffic! I don't know, guess I have to ride it to know for sure but the traffic and lack of shoulders in parts are a bit intense for me.


----------

